# Game #79: Los Angeles Lakers (41-37) @ Portland Trail Blazers (33-44)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we win tonight, I'll start to feel really good about making the playoffs. If we lose tonight, I think our playoff hopes are all but over. Big game is an understatement. We've yet to sweep a back-to-back this season (Lakers have never failed to do that in their history). The Blazers are banged up and some rumors going around are that they might start four rookies tonight alongside LaMarcus Aldridge. Batum and Matthews are out and Hickson is a game-time decision. The Blazers have also lost 8 straight games. If the Lakers can't get up for this game, it would be pretty unbelievable.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

If Lakers lose tonight, they are not deserved to be in the playoffs.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

win or die


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Die.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Lillard already close to a triple double at the first quarter isn't over.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Just gave up a 40 point first quarter. So much for playoffs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Did the rookies just seriously drop 41 on us in the first quarter? Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like Kobe and Pau are playing well. I'm just getting home. How are the others doing?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lillard is a great point guard. He's lighting it up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe lighting it up as well with 28 first half points.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

down 8 at the half our bigs are basically loafing around the court defensively on the pick and roll they just refuse to come out and trap agressively maybe they are just tired we just got an old lazy team now. Kobe may need 50+ to give us a chance in this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

10-0 run by the Lakers to start the 2nd half and they have the lead.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe and Lillard are seriously putting on a show. Very fun to watch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers down 90-88 after three quarters. Kobe's yet to sit. Season is on the line. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with 41 points (13/23 shooting), 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 4 blocks and 3 steals right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

8-0 Lakers run. Kobe with 45. Lakers up 6 with 4:09 left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe Bryant has established a Rose Garden record for points by an opponent with 45, surpassing the 44 points scored by LeBron James in 2011


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Blake with a couple of HUGE offensive rebounds. And Pau hits Dwight on an alley-oop twice late in the game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Just gave up a 40 point first quarter. So much for playoffs.


You can be the lakers reverse good luck charm. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers win and FINALLY sweep a back-to-back this season!

Kobe finishes with 47. Lillard scored a career-high 38 for Portland.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, of those 47 points Kobe had, he went 18/18 from the line.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, and Kobe played all 48 minutes. First time he's done that since 2007, I believe.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

It's great that they won, but they barely did it against a team of rookies. It doesn't bode well when you need Kobe to score 47 just to win a game.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Warriors face "must win" situation against Lakers. Lakers game should be easy for Warriors.

Warriors are one win ahead of Rockets. Warriors have two games left against Thunder and Spurs.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> It's great that they won, but they barely did it against a team of rookies. It doesn't bode well when you need Kobe to score 47 just to win a game.


I'm just wondering how many times this season you claimed you were done with this team?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

This team is going to be the ****ing death of me...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm just wondering how many times this season you claimed you were done with this team?


Probably the same amount of times that you said "the coach doesn't matter" and then proceeded to complain about defense.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Probably the same amount of times that you said "the coach doesn't matter" and proceeded to complain about defense.


I said "the coach doesn't matter" on this board the same amount of times you said "I love little boys."

Still waiting for you to quote me once saying that. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Kobe Bryant is the 1st player with at least 47 points, 8 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 blocks and 3 steals in an NBA game.


What Kobe is doing at this stage in his career is remarkable.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> > Kobe Bryant is the 1st player with at least 47 points, 8 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 blocks and 3 steals in an NBA game.
> 
> 
> What Kobe is doing at this stage in his career is remarkable.


you're right about what he's achieving but he's the first only because they didnt track steals and blocks back in Wilt's day


----------

